# Mini Silky Fainters?



## hprice3920 (Nov 21, 2007)

Does anyone raise mini silky fainters? I checked the breeders I could find on the web and they dont really talk about size and they are VERY expensive.  
I'm looking for a pet quality one to replace mine that had a heart murmur and died. He was my favorite and the breeder does not know when she will have more silky fainters since she dose some many other kinds of goats and animals.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I am sorry about the loss of your goat. I have never heard of a Silky fainter. Sorry. I hope you get one.


----------



## all1965 (Oct 6, 2007)

Most silky fainters are expensive. They are a novelty.
I have Fainting Goats for sale but not mini silkies. I have a couple of small wethers.
I don't know how much wethers go for in the mini silkies but the does and bucks are a pretty penny.
Have you looked at the mini silky fainting goat registry in the breeder directory? Just search it and it should come up.
what area are you in.


----------



## eliya (Nov 20, 2007)

I have a friend who raises them - Janet Shlanta. Her website is http://www.springsrun.com She also has MiniNubians and Nigerian Dwarfs.


----------



## hprice3920 (Nov 21, 2007)

I found someone that has mini sily fainter wethers and she can get them to NC which is 4 1/2 hrs from me.  
It's so hard to pick one and I want them both, but can't afford it once I pay for gas.  
I dont understand why wethers cost so much when most of the time I see them free with another goat.
Why can't I win the lottery :GAAH:


----------



## eliya (Nov 20, 2007)

In defense of the breeder... Wethers cost just as much to raise as the breeding quality goats. So unless you are buying them as really young kids, it's probably cost the breeder more than you are paying them just to get them this old. I know I can't sell my wethers for less than $75 or I am really taking a loss. Especially if they are older - like 6 months. 

I hope you are able to find a way to get your new goats home without having to spend too much money. You will certainly enjoy them though!


----------



## all1965 (Oct 6, 2007)

Like I said earlier, Silky Fainters are a novelty. They are kind of like Laberdoodles (Poodle and Lab). High dollar when in reality they are a mix breed,althougth there is a registry for Mini Silkies and they now are starting shows and having a breed standard and aren't having to breed for them, rather they breed mini silkies to each other to get other mini silkies, but still wethers range from $75-$125 in the Fainters as well.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

i was like.. what is a mini silky.. so i went to the page.. OH MY GOSH they are cute. but i will never have them. there's no way that i would pay 1000 dollars for a cute goat that i can't really use for meat or milk. wow :shocked:


----------



## hprice3920 (Nov 21, 2007)

There is a breeder here that sells them for a lot less, but they only turn out a few a year and most have been boys.
They look like cute little shaggy dogs. :wink:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

i like thier litttle fo-hawk that some get.. thats the cutest thing!!!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

I agree SDK, I don't know how they took off like they did but I don't see it being a realistic market once more breeders have them. They'll taper off a great deal. From what I've heard about the origination of the breed, it doesn't make since to me that they're that valuable either. They are very cool to look at though and some of the hair-do's are just hilarious.


----------

